# Pier Fisher just transitioned to Kayak Fisher



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey everyone just excited about the new kayak I purchased! I'm Looking forward to seeing some of you on the water. I'm slowly buying things I feel are needed like a PFD and a nice vhf radio. I purchased a niffy stand to hold the kayak as I work on it, two Scotty rod holders and debating if I should get a gps/fish finder combo so I can figure out how/where to mount everything. Any tips or advice for a beginner would be awesome! I'll be updating this thread as new things arrive.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Ride 


jerry


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice! As a person that went through this transition only a year ago, there were some definite "lessons learned". 

First, definitely get a good PFD. A comfortable and well designed PFD means you'll wear it, which makes the day safer and easier to fish. My yakking partners have a rule: the PFD goes on before we get to the water, and does not come off until the yaks are back on their carts on dry land. 

Second, take it out a few times to "get your feet wet" and get a feel for how it moves, how it paddles and how it handles in various conditions. Leave the rods/tackle at home at first as it can be a bit of a learning curve. However, first trip out, make sure you take a buddy in another yak unless you're trying it out in a small pond or pool. It would be even better if you could (with the buddy close by, of course) intentionally fall out and practice self recovery. 

Although a FF (with or without GPS) is a very useful tool, I'd try to actually fish a trip or two before trying to mount it. Get a feel for where things feel natural to you before punching holes in your boat. Not everybody likes them in the same place. Take a marker or some tape or a waterproof marking crayon with you on the water to mark potential mounting locations. 

I haven't really found a VHF Radio to be all that useful. From what I understand, most hand held units are not powerful enough for anything other than line-of-sight comms. YMMV, though. 

Tether everything you don't want to lose. Don't be that guy (aka me) to lose a $120 Boga Grip because you forgot to leash it. :redface:

Oh, last thing: Pelican Cases. Expect whatever you take out there to get wet, so plan accordingly. I keep my phone, wallet, keys, and anything else I absolutely need to keep dry in Pelican Cases. Anything that I don't want to risk getting wet goes into either a Pelican Case or a dry bag.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Now you just need to drag it on sum pilons and oyster bars and get sum blood guts slime and beer crap slathered on her and maybe sum cool fishn stickers


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Be patient grasshopper. Take the advice of these other guys. There's plenty of time to rig your kayak of everything that you want. After you've had it in the water a few times you'll get the feel of where it is you want to place things on the deck. Roll it over a few times in some shallow water dumping yourself out and pratice getting back in, this will also help you in deciding where it is that you want to place extra equipment like rod holders, fish finders/ GPS and such. Remember that whatever you put on it that your gonna be the one paddling around all the extra weight. A VHF radio is a good tool, but not a neccisity at this moment. I my self have one, but for other reasons, I do alot of solo paddling by myself in the river/ bay and sometimes the ocean and if I were to get into any trouble I can radio for help if need be. Granted I haven't had to use it yet, but it is there when I do.
I hope this info has been useful to you. If I can be of any assistance to you, just shoot me a PM and I'll help you with what I can.


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

Update! I just got back from the HRBT for the first time ever. Got in the water 10:30am and left 3:00pm. Drifted under the bridge with gulp for flounders but managed a small one who went back in. In all, I had a great time and trying to get use to big open water. I will definitely plan my next trip so I come back in on the rising tide instead of the outgoing tide. That current was beating me up out there, nearly made it back to the spit.









































<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid36.photobucket.com/albums/e8/AVJ/MVI_0832.flv">


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

nice pics and vid and you definitely don't want to paddle against the current


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

My .02 Ive been Yak fishing for close to three years now, First take the yak out a few times and decide what you need and the easiest place to easily mount and be able to access.....dont go drilling holes youll regret later. Also the master of Kayak rigging is @Captdick.net hes a 1 stop shop and a master kayak rigger. give his website a look over and hes not shy to answer any questions you can also reach him on our web site Georgiakayakfishing.com. Super nice guy not afraid to share any information or let you know his thoughts!

Also try Hook1 there anther awsome rigging site. Hope this helped!opcorn:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeh captdick and hook1 have been helpful over the years for me. nice report! your lucky to be in a very kayak freindly area


----------

